# Got my goat(s)



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever since I built the 'mountain' to cover the trailer tongue last year, my eldest daughter has been hinting (demanding, yapping, everything but buying them herself) that, in HER considered opinion, it desperately needed a flock of goats. I'd seen the sets on fleabay, but thought they were a bit spendy.... Turns out that they are marked up quite a bit. They're New Ray, and I found them in a store. 2 of his sets of goats, plus a 1/32 farmer and 8 pieces of fence for $2.99.... 

The farmer was too small to be usable in 1/24, but I had a cheap German one in a box.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I know gots have impressive appetites...but rocks? Rocks?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

They already ate all the grass. 

Actually the stonecrop died out, and I haven't replaced it. I wanted to get woolly thyme, but the local Lowes switched garden center managers, and the new guy mostly only ordered yuppy yard crap


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

If you are permitted, blend some moss and buttermilk in the blender. Then paint those rocks with that concoction. Keep the rocks moist by misting them daily, and the goats should have plenty of green stuff before long. 

I read that recipe in Garden Railways years ago. 

Best, 
David Meashey 

P.S. I've been told that it is better to ask for forgiveness than permission, but I don't care to try that too often.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a friend who frequests Yard Sales/Gararge sales. I give her a list of what I am looking for and she gets them for me. I have blender for making nasty concotions and 4 hand mixers. I use a hand mixer to mix stucco and lyme in a souppy textrue to pour into my Texture sprayer. Used equipment mentions above keeps you out of the dog house, is a cheap way to get things, and may get the MRS to contribute to the RR 

JJ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kim saw scotch moss at Lowes, I'm just leery that the rocks will cook it like they did the stonecrop (that spot gets full sun to about 2pm)


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Good find- I have been looking for farm stuff also for wife's farm now under construction. Found this:

http://www.actionfarmtoys.com/32farm.htm

under heading *1/32 FARM SETS & ANIMALS*


was the store a local or national one?

Jerry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder Mik, your goats reminded me that this guy was being released by Schleich in May....so I just ordered one! 

http://www.tgftoys.com/Schleich-Shepherd-13466.htm


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Double post, but maybe time for this video


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The New Ray goats are probably too small for that Schleich guy. - Unless you want a herd of pygmy goats. The nominal scale is 1:32 so the adults only stand about 1" at the shoulder. OK for the smaller mid-sized breeds in 1:24 ( nigerian dwarf, oberhalsi, spanish, or fainting goats)..... unless you want to force the perspective by adding other 1/25 or 1/27 figures. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkKtJHcfkME

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vpdDTfjVkA


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably so, but I have several Schleich goats already. Your post just served as a needed mind jog to buy them a sheperd. Schleich figures are quite nice and a lot cheaper than Preiser et al.


----------

